# MISS FASHION TV 2006 - MAMAIA BEACH, ROMANIA



## TIM9G (Aug 1, 2006)

The supermodels were outside at night on a catwalk, they were not posing for me and it was very hard to get a still shot. It was my first ever attempt at fashion photography. I didnt have a flashgun so had to use my Sigma 50-500 at ISO 1600. Any tips and advice most welcome before I edit the rest of the photos taken that night.






























It was a good time!  

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 2, 2006)

Now hang on a minute Tim, you said to me and I qoute "*I off to Romania to go and look around some Airforce bases and go to an Airshow"*

Now those photos are either planes with a new kind of Stealth technology or you were lying about the planes     

A little tip for you ( oh err ) you need to post threads with the photos and not just the links.

If you can't remember how to do it just PM or call me


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yeah and if I HAD to pick one it would be..... http://www.9g-photography.fotopic.net/p32327783.html  right I'm off for a cold shower now :lmao:


----------



## TIM9G (Aug 2, 2006)

Well the airforce side of the trip was good but you know the saying....'when in Rome'. Or in my case....'when in Rom(ania)'.

At least I got my priorities right and put aside my MiG 21 pictures for now to concentrate VERY carefully on editing these pics. Still need to work out the best ones....I keep cutting and changing them from the website.

I know, I know, I need to post the threads but when I tried I couldnt sort it out properly.....silly me . I will have to get some help.

As for your favourite choice model .... http://www.9g-photography.fotopic.net/p32327783.html .......coinsidently I was her favourite choice too :hug:: 

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 2, 2006)

TIM9G said:
			
		

> .......coinsidently I was her favourite choice too :hug::


 
WHAT??!!?? you mean that she voted for you :er:


----------



## TIM9G (Aug 2, 2006)

In a way! :heart:  I wasnt on the stage in a bra and thong though, honest! Its surprising just how powerful the sound of an English voice can be in an after party situation. Can you PM me some instructions on how to post the threads, I have a new improved batch to publish.

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 3, 2006)

TIM9G said:
			
		

> In a way! :heart: I wasnt on the stage in a bra and thong though, honest! Its surprising just how powerful the sound of an English voice can be in an after party situation. Can you PM me some instructions on how to post the threads, I have a new improved batch to publish.
> 
> Tim
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


 
Just sent you some instructions on how to add photos from fotopic

And the thought of you in a bra and thong is just making me feel sick uke:


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 3, 2006)

I like these Romanian Airshows. Do you think Duxford might go along these lines at the Spitfire Day????

A little kind airbrushing along the tan lines at bikini level would give a proffesional result but that IMO. Love the exposure( fnar fnar!!!!) on the shots gives good colour.


----------



## TIM9G (Aug 3, 2006)

Cheers Hoppy, I think the Duxford airshow will have women on show in attendance but I hear they will be war veterans in full uniform....respect due but not quite the same.

Thanks for you tip, I will try and see about airbrushing the bikini lines, I will have to study and concentrate on that area of the body very carefully!  

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## the real slim aidy (Aug 4, 2006)

Hoppy said:
			
		

> A little kind airbrushing along the tan lines at bikini level would give a proffesional result but that IMO.


 
do you airbrush that fluff on ur face hoppy???!! 

Love the pics spent along time looking!


----------

